# four wheeler disc



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*I actually found a disc at a used tractor place*

It was a small garden disc (3ft), a friend of mine welded a riding lawnmower rear axel to it for me and a trailer hitch from Wal-mart to it with a pin, so I can just flip it over on the wheels to get it where I'm going and then just flip it over on the disc to start disc-ing. I'll have to go out to the club to get pictures, so I'll post later this week or weekend. It was a simple comversion, and the tractor place sold it cheap!
kn


----------



## lungbuster101 (Sep 26, 2006)

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> It was a small garden disc (3ft), a friend of mine welded a riding lawnmower rear axel to it for me and a trailer hitch from Wal-mart to it with a pin, so I can just flip it over on the wheels to get it where I'm going and then just flip it over on the disc to start disc-ing. I'll have to go out to the club to get pictures, so I'll post later this week or weekend. It was a simple comversion, and the tractor place sold it cheap!
> kn


okay i appreciate that thank you


----------



## bounce (Oct 7, 2005)

*Great Post*

Been thinking about building one myself. Looking forward to seeing the pic's


----------



## medic1 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> It was a small garden disc (3ft), a friend of mine welded a riding lawnmower rear axel to it for me and a trailer hitch from Wal-mart to it with a pin, so I can just flip it over on the wheels to get it where I'm going and then just flip it over on the disc to start disc-ing. I'll have to go out to the club to get pictures, so I'll post later this week or weekend. It was a simple comversion, and the tractor place sold it cheap!
> kn


have any pics?


----------



## eastkybowhunter (Jul 14, 2006)

I made one out of a peice of an old set of tractor discs. It worked for one season, but then the plates wore out in the middle.This is the only picture I have of them.










So I broke down and bought this set at Gander Mtn. Well worth the money. I got them on sale for $450. I can work the field in about 1/4 the time compared to the old set.










Before









2 hours later.


----------

